# Is ukmnutrition.com affiliated with uk-muscle



## culturism (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone know?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

No. Not as far as I know. Lorian?


----------



## culturism (Oct 8, 2009)

I placed an order on the ukmnutrition.com website a week or more ago but have not received my stuff. They guarantee next day delivery on their items. Tried contacting them by email which they gave in the order confirmation - [email protected] but it simply bounces back. Tried phoning them up no-one answers the phone. They have charged my card though last week...

Ridiculous


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mail me your order details mate and i will look into it as i run that site...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

culturism said:


> Does anyone know?


UK-Muscle.co.uk is just a forum.

We are not affiliated with any supplement brand, company or website.

L


----------



## culturism (Oct 8, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> mail me your order details mate and i will look into it as i run that site...


Thank you so much mate. Can you give me your email address as I am unable to PM you.

Thanks once again. :beer:


----------



## culturism (Oct 8, 2009)

The UKM order no is 000042

Would be grateful if you could look into it.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Might be because of postal strike mate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

There is another website called uk-muscle.com which I used to moderate. They launched a supplement brand to go with their site.

Different site from this one, as Paul says he runs it so any complaints send in triplicate.


----------



## culturism (Oct 8, 2009)

Received the order finally. Spoke to someone at UKM who apologised for the delay. They said their usual person who dealt with the orders was away, which was why there was a 1 week delay.


----------

